# 32s on a 2" lifted 700 grizz???



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Is this possible my buddy wants to put some big terminators on his ride??


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

Well had a buddy that has a grizz with 32s backs with 2" lift I dnt think the terminators will fit it wud rub too much


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Without a big custom lift it will rub pretty bad.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replys he has a rdc lift and he is getting them anyway he said he will make them fit so I guess ill see what he is going to do


----------

